# polyeruthane bushings



## tommywsmith (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a wheel alignment done and they informed me that I have bad caster on my front left tire. Im thinking that's its a bad control arm bushings. I've been trying to research a manufactor but haven't had any luck.

Anybody know were to get poly bushings for our cars.


----------



## edub981 (Jun 24, 2010)

I havent found any control arm bushings that arent connected to a new control arm. Someone posted that maxima bushings will fit an altima. The hard part is taking off the old worn altima bushings.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

Make sure your control arms are not bent, if you had a worn bushing that causes bad caster you will feel it as the car will shake and rattle at higher speeds. 

Taking them out is the easy part, getting them back in most of the time you need a press. Just take a torch and melt them outor drill out the rubber. When that is out any metal sleeve can either be cut out or bent out, just be careful cutting. But Im with edub, I have only seen them attached to the control arm, just double check and make sure the arm isn't bent.


----------

